# Java Moss Dying



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Ammonia burn? What substrate is that?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Ammonia burn? What substrate is that?


That is definitely a possibility.

Though 30C (86F) is way too high for most of those plants. Temperature is also likely to be harming the plants, especially the moss which is usually a colder water species. The temperature needs to be below 82F for plants to do well long term. You can add a fan to the tank, angle it so it blows across the surface of the water. It will cool the water by a few degrees.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

When I dosed excel and trace it killed most of my moss. I don't feel like I overdosed but my plants told me I did. I used the standard dose.
So I don't do this anymore and it is growing back.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

amcoffeegirl said:


> When I dosed excel and trace it killed most of my moss. I don't feel like I overdosed but my plants told me I did. I used the standard dose.
> So I don't do this anymore and it is growing back.


Some plants respond very poorly to excel. Jungle vals are a classic example.
That moss is definitely dead (unfortunately)


----------



## Ukiya (Dec 30, 2014)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Ammonia burn? What substrate is that?


Thanks for the response guys ---- 
Substrate: Vista Water Plant Soil PH6.5


Zapins said:


> That is definitely a possibility.
> 
> Though 30C (86F) is way too high for most of those plants. Temperature is also likely to be harming the plants, especially the moss which is usually a colder water species. The temperature needs to be below 82F for plants to do well long term. You can add a fan to the tank, angle it so it blows across the surface of the water. It will cool the water by a few degrees.


@ I'll reduce the temperature to 80 F starting today, would that be better for RCS (Cherry Shrimp) too?



amcoffeegirl said:


> When I dosed excel and trace it killed most of my moss. I don't feel like I overdosed but my plants told me I did. I used the standard dose.
> So I don't do this anymore and it is growing back.


I'm not overdosing as well but thanks for sharing this experience i'll take note of this.



klibs said:


> Some plants respond very poorly to excel. Jungle vals are a classic example.
> That moss is definitely dead (unfortunately)


Thanks --- guess time to throw them away


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I've had java moss come back from looking like that. Give it some time and a little flow if they don't get any.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes 80 F would definitely be better for the shrimp.


----------



## Ukiya (Dec 30, 2014)

Zapins said:


> Yes 80 F would definitely be better for the shrimp.


Thanks mate, i just went back and reduce my temperature --- looking forward for better tank community this year



Italionstallion888 said:


> I've had java moss come back from looking like that. Give it some time and a little flow if they don't get any.


guess I'll give it one more chance, any tips besides the one posted above?

Thanks and happy new year to everyone


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

No problem, let us know how things turn out in the next week or two.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Its not attached to anything. More likely to die out that way free floating like that. Tie it to something and watch it recover. Plants don't look too good as stated in OP.


----------



## Ukiya (Dec 30, 2014)

Zapins said:


> No problem, let us know how things turn out in the next week or two.


Hi Guys --- 3rd week of my Java Moss tragedy --- confirmed dead, algae detected after removing the remains of my Moss, I learned too much light will definitely kill it as some survive from shade of my rotala, and temperature should not go beyond 80, thanks for the comments and advise.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Sad to hear it. The moss didn't look so good. Are the other plants alright now that the temperature is lower?


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't feel bad. I've never been able to grow any moss for a long period of time. I have more luck with baby tears than with mosses.


----------

